# mf8 megaminx from meffert or cube4you?



## Dellgreen (Mar 1, 2009)

A month ago I bought a white megaminx from mefferts. 

http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?fuseaction=detail&id=752321&product=280

It costed me 28 dollars and now i have noticed that the same cube is for sale on cube4you but to half the price; only 16 dollars.
http://cube4you.com/422_New-12-Color-Tile-Megaminx(White).html

Is this the same cube?


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 1, 2009)

They are the same.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Mar 1, 2009)

I believe the only difference is the meffert's one comes with lube, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Radu (Mar 1, 2009)

it happened to me too. i ghought it's a new meffert model but i just found out a few days ago that this minx type is much cheaper then the price tag from meffert
i'm very upset with their attitude lately...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 1, 2009)

The MF8 is the worsts twisty puzzle I have ever used. You'd be better off with a PVC minx.


----------



## panyan (Mar 1, 2009)

i have never bought anything from mefferts and i doubt i will


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 1, 2009)

The white Meagminx I recently bought from Meffert's for $28 turned up as a mf8 knock off. It's much like going to the Levis Store to buy a fine pair of jeans and then finding that you've been given a pair of shoddy, ill-fitting counterfeit jeans at full price.

Very annoying. From now on I'll only buy from Meffert's if there's no other alternative.


----------



## Radu (Mar 3, 2009)

i remember when they said (last year i think) that the mefferts megaminx will be re-released but just 2000 pieces, because it's very expensive and they only do this for us...cause he won't have any profit out of it....******** 
no one sells making a loss...he is not a charity fund


----------



## Jacco (Mar 3, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> The MF8 is the worsts twisty puzzle I have ever used. You'd be better off with a PVC minx.



I'd have to disagree, I've tried both the PVC and some of the MF8's. When set at the right tension and lubricated the MF8 is on of my favorite twisty puzzes I have.


----------



## baker` (Dec 15, 2009)

i'm not sure about the PVC minx... but i have a white mf8 II megaminx and after minorly sanding the corner pieces, loosened the screws and lubed, it turns exceptionally smooth and cuts corners great. (bought it from c4u)


----------

